# What Episode of Extreme Logger Did You Like The Most?



## mercer_me (May 3, 2009)

I liked the swamp logging the most, my second favorite was mule logging, and my third favorite was helicopter logging. But they were all pritty good.


----------



## bonker81 (May 3, 2009)

I found mule logging interesting. I liked the idea of select harvest and the mules seemed like a very land friendly method.


----------



## Junior (May 3, 2009)

They all seemed like good shows to me, no drama. I did like the swamp logging, never seen how it was done. But I wonder when they pull their roads up for processing, how many chains do their slashers go through cutting that dirty wood?


----------



## Greg373 (May 10, 2009)

I dig mules, they are cool. Then again I am from Missouri so I'm partial.


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 10, 2009)

swamp logging theos guys had the act together tom trees


----------



## mimilkman1 (May 11, 2009)

tomtrees58 said:


> swamp logging theos guys had the act together tom trees



Yes they sure did.

Kyle


----------

